# Depressing, but Awesome music.



## Tomias_Redford (May 7, 2011)

This thread is for those peices of music that make you feel sad when you listen to them, but try as you might you can't stop hitting that replay button.  Post the songs that make you feel this way in here.  Here is my top 5, but in no particular order.

1. Now Comes The Night - Rob Thomas (yes I know it's an SG:A vid, but it's the best quality of the song I've heard on youtube.
2. Sad Romance- Thao Nguyen Xanh
3. Reuniting The Fleet - Battlestar Galactica OST
4. Book Of Love - Peter Gabriel
5. Wintersong - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

That one famous song from "Requiem for a Dream". It's pretty slow and depressing, but it's really cool to listen to. Shame it's so overrated.


----------



## Vibgyor (May 7, 2011)

anything from current 93's "sleep has his house" album. the whole album is depressing, but sometimes i can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

Sad romance is sad.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;kb1FaN4OC08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb1FaN4OC08[/video]

I try not to listen to Metallica's emotional songs too often, as I don't want them to get old.



CannotWait said:


> That one famous song from "Requiem for a Dream". It's pretty slow and depressing, but it's really cool to listen to. Shame it's so overrated.


 
I think you mean either underrated, or overplayed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

Frightened Rabbit's "Floating In The Forth" is pretty depressing.

[yt]zGsYK3xSkio[/yt]


I would say the whole album "Hospice" by The Antlers too, but that's more just sad than it is depressing.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2011)

These are rather nice and I love them.
[video=youtube;pmPNhNLSJJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmPNhNLSJJg[/video]
[video=youtube;GlZjq8-HYwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlZjq8-HYwY[/video]


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 21, 2011)

REAL goth rock!


Bauhaus:
[video=youtube;7yuFrrsXJQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yuFrrsXJQQ[/video]
Joy Division:
[video=youtube;l9bH6R3gj0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bH6R3gj0I[/video]
And Also the Trees
[video=youtube;s1xwSe83BbI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1xwSe83BbI[/video]


----------



## epslion (Jun 22, 2011)

this was a hard list for me because i love sad music

here are my top ten in no particular order

1 Camellia
2 Last to know
3 Requiem of a birth 
4 I am the story is over 
5 Take me under
6 Organization XIII
7 Roadside
8 Suteki Da Ne
9 Star stealing girl
10 Fragments of dreams


----------



## Isen (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been listening to Wilco's _Yankee Hotel Foxtrot_ when feeling down.  Also my dad started listening to Wilco lately and I'm not sure why.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]DoYPNYuSCSM[/yt]

[yt]b3mT6DWGFDU[/yt]


----------



## Plantar (Jun 22, 2011)

This is one of the saddest songs I know. The lyrics were written by Jimi Hendrix's girlfriend after he died.

[YT]ysinVEMO8ZM[/YT]

I found myself through you
And there was love in my life
I felt always naturally high
And my love had a home
But now my mind has started to roam
You're my life giving fire
And you carry all my love
Through you I was so inspired
You're engraved deep in my heart


----------



## William (Jun 22, 2011)

[yt]72dNF9LEhDE[/yt]

"And they will hang me from the rope tonight...will you be waiting there for me?"


----------



## Plantar (Jun 22, 2011)

If this is depressing music thread, can I just say mostly everything by Candlemass?


----------



## Nothing (Jun 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;jgmXnrL19Pw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgmXnrL19Pw[/video][video=youtube;h3h_2y62Jys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3h_2y62Jys&feature=related[/video]


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> Bauhaus


is awesome. <3

"Evening Falls..." by Enya (or lots of other of Enya song)
 "Not As We" by Alanis Morissette
"How Many Times?" by Ayo.
"Love Is Dead" by Kerli
"Stole" by Kelly Rowland


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 22, 2011)

350125 GO! said:


> REAL goth rock!


 Makes you depressed?
It makes me want to go out and just not give a fuck, in the most antagonistic way possible.
Total "Imma kick some ass" music. And it's awesome.


Anyway, mine:

[yt]uaato6qwzvc[/yt]


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 22, 2011)

Goth rock makes you wanna kick someone's ass? Can't say it has the same effect on me, but I'm glad to see that there are other people who like good music!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 22, 2011)

Necro


----------

